# [OFF] Les autres distributions source

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont testé les autres distributions source, comme Sourcemage, Lunar Linux ou Crux (qui intègre un système de ports). Qu'en avez vous pensé ?

----------

## xaviermiller

et LFS ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et LFS ? 

 

Si tu veux... bien que je ne considère pas vraiment LFS comme une distribution. Ce qui m'intéresse avant tout ce sont vos expériences et avis sur Sourcemage, Lunar Linux et éventuellement Crux. Mais bon ce fil ne semble intéresser personne...

----------

## salamandrix

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   et LFS ?  
> 
> Si tu veux... bien que je ne considère pas vraiment LFS comme une distribution. Ce qui m'intéresse avant tout ce sont vos expériences et avis sur Sourcemage, Lunar Linux et éventuellement Crux. Mais bon ce fil ne semble intéresser personne...

 

Par rapport aux autres distributions sources, je n'en ai testé qu'une avant la gentoo et c'était la LFS   :Razz: 

Véritablement je suis resté dessus sur trois ans avec deux installations :

la première à durée une année mais je n'avais pas mis de gestionnaire de packages (novice alors)

la seconde à durée deux ans avec pkgtools.

Personnellement je la trouve très intéressante et très instructive. Pour une "distribution" utilisée chez soi (donc pas une machine de production pour son travail), elle est tout à fait valable quand on sait ce que l'on veut dessus.

Sinon il y a nasgaia (made in france) qui reprend l'esprit de la lfs avec un gestionnaire de package en plus (sans gestion des dépendances). Je l'avais rapidement testé mais ait laissé tombé par manque de packages disponibles (tout du moins comme sur gentoo : de *.ebuild) et n'avais pas trop le temps à l'époque de me pencher sur cela. Je trouvais l'esprit intéressant. Maintenant je ne sais pas où en est le projet...

----------

## lmarcini

Il y a les *BSD également ...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Il y a les *BSD également ...

 

Je préfère qu'on se limite aux distributions Linux.

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je préfère qu'on se limite aux distributions Linux.
> 
> 

 

J'en profite pour poser une question de newbie qui n'y connait rien.

C'est quoi la différence entre BSD, Linux et Unix ?

Je previens que je n'ai pas encore cherché par moi-même (pas taper, pas taper) puisque ma Gentoo me convient très bien.

A+

Gronono

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Gronono wrote:*   

> C'est quoi la différence entre BSD, Linux et Unix ?

 

Ben tout ! Ce sont trois systèmes différents. Toutefois, ils se basent tous sur l'architecture et les principes d'Unix et présentent donc de nombreuses similitudes et compatibilités. Un autre point important : GNU/Linux et BSD sont libres (mais sous deux licences différentes, la première copyleftée et la seconde non) alors que Unix ne l'est pas ! C'est même là la raison de la création du système GNU (qui avec le noyau Linux donne le système que tu utilises), un acronyme récursif signifiant : GNU's Not Unix.  :Wink: 

EDIT : Bien sûr Wikipedia est ton ami :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnu

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix

----------

## Neuromancien

Personnage n'a testé Sourcemage et Lunar Linux ?

----------

## d2_racing

Personnellement, je devrais tester DesktopBSD, qui est un frontend de FreeBSD pour l'installation.

Elle est autant binaire que source cette distribution.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *lmarcini wrote:*   Il y a les *BSD également ... 
> 
> Je préfère qu'on se limite aux distributions Linux.

 

C'est vraiment dommage, car je suis en train "de m'y mettre" (à freeBSD) pour la culture, et le système de ports est très sympa. Oui, ça m'a fait penser très fort à un portage brut de décoffrage... et où le USE est à l'ancienne  :Smile: 

Enfin après, c'est vous qui voyez...

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Personnellement, je devrais tester DesktopBSD, qui est un frontend de FreeBSD pour l'installation.
> 
> Elle est autant binaire que source cette distribution.

 

C'est ce qui m'a mis sur le c.. quand j'ai compris que c'était le cas pour tous les *BSD  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai essayé PC-BSD il n'y a pas longtemps. C'est un projet assez proche de DesktopBSD, qui vise à fournir un environnement de bureau simple à installer et à configurer. C'est idéal pour un débutant  mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je recherche.

Sinon j'ai voulu ressayer FreeBSD le week end dernier mais mon PC a semble-t-il rendu l'âme au milieu de la compilation de X.org.  :Sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

PC_BSD utilise des .PCI, c'est en fait des genre de .exe, alors j'aime mieux de tenir à l'écart de ça.

----------

## Bapt

PC-BSD permet aussi d'utiliser les ports de freebsd

----------

## d2_racing

Ah c'est bien, car je pensais qu'on pouvait seulement utiliser les .pci.

----------

